# Wie bekomme ich sowas hin?



## Meikel25 (18. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche gerade ein Vektorbild zu erstellen.
Kann mir einer sagen, wie ich das hier hinbekomme?
Klar mit Illustrator, oder Freehand, aber was mich eher interessiert ist, wie bekomme ich diese Pfadekontur hin. Das heißt am Anfang eine dünner Linie und am Ende was dicker (verjüngt).

Kann ich das mit einem Pinsel machen, oder muss ich eine Fläche dafür anlegen?

Oder kann mir jemand ein Tutorial, oder Download zu solchen Dateien anbieten?


mfg,
Meikel25


----------



## Paraneuros (18. Oktober 2006)

manches ist viel leichter als es scheint..

Also du ziehst "einfach" mit dem Pfadwerkzeug so ein geschnörkel wie da und dann noch die richtigen Pinsel auswählen die unten dünn sind un nach oben hin dicker werden.
Zack zauberei du bist dabei

*Wo wir bei meiner frage wären die ich gerade starten wollte*
wo gibt es noch Pinsel für Illustrator CS 2?


----------



## Meikel25 (19. Oktober 2006)

Hi,
danke schon mal für die Info.
Ich habe es so versucht, doch leider habe ich keinen solchen passenden Pinsel in meinem Funfus. Kennst du ein paar Seiten, wo ich Pisnel für den Illustrator CS2 finde?
Ich habe bei Adobe selber schon einige gefunden, aber eben keine passenden.

Gruß,
Meikel25


----------



## digital art (25. Oktober 2006)

Hallo, du kannst so was im Illustrator oder Photoshop sehr leicht erstellen. Vorraussetzung du hast ein Grafiktablet. Mit dem Pinsel-Werkzeug. Durch den druck kannst du sehrgenau die Strichbreite steuern.
Ansonsten muss tu nach begriffen wie "Brush Illustrator" im Netz suchen.

http://graphicssoft.about.com/od/illustratordownloads/

http://graphicssoft.about.com/gi/dy...cssoft&zu=http://www.illustrator-brushes.com/


----------



## Dranoel (25. Oktober 2006)

Werkzeugspitzen bzw Brushes kann man nie genug haben. Ähnlich wie bei Fonts. Also hab ich dir/euch mal ein nettes kleines Paket geschnürt. Liegt auf meinem Gate, also bitte nicht alle auf einmal.

Hier der Link:

http://chaos-gate.is-a-geek.net/pub/PhotoshopWerkzeugspitzen-by-Draneoel.rar
Größe: 110 MB

Falls das gegen die Forenregeln verstößt bitte kurz Nachricht an mich, dann entferne ich den Link wieder.

Nach dem Download einfach vollständig entpackt in den Adobe Photoshop XX\Vorgaben\Pinsel bzw. Adobe Photoshop XX\Presets\Brushes Ordner kopieren

Viel Spass


----------



## Paraneuros (25. Oktober 2006)

Dranoel hat gesagt.:


> Werkzeugspitzen bzw Brushes kann man nie genug haben. Ähnlich wie bei Fonts. Also hab ich dir/euch mal ein nettes kleines Paket geschnürt. Liegt auf meinem Gate, also bitte nicht alle auf einmal.
> 
> Hier der Link:
> 
> ...



Egal wenn es so wäre super danke schön von dir.Lass ja den Link da...Ist eine Super hilfe.
Danke

*EDIT*
Mensch jetzt habe ich die gezogen und sehe die sind ja für Photoshop(gut sehe auch du hattest es schon beschrieben das sie dafür sind) aber nur bringt es nix wenn du das hier Postest wenn wir doch Pinsel für Illustrator brauchen.
Zwischen Pinsel von Photoshop und Illsutrator besteht nämlich ein riesen Unterschied


----------

